# JE Combaults Caustic Balsam.



## craigc90 (Jan 15, 2005)

I thought there was an old post on here about a Combaults Caustic Balsam on here. I cant find it. I got a couple of boxes of jars and bottles out of an old farm house next to me today and they all have corks and are still have medicine in them This one is nice the seam stops at the bottom of the neck and has a cork with a metal ring sticking up out of it to pull it out with.Ill post a pic if anyone wants to see it.
         I also got a open pontil medicine no embossing. 9 local early beer bottles and 2 d patent cokes a liquor bottle and Larkin Co Camphor bottle and a cobalt screw top poison. I also got 9 real nice jars. Ill post some pics even if no one wants to see them I am proud of them.[][]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 16, 2005)

Go for it Craig. One thing about us bottle folks..... We all love pictures![]


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 16, 2005)

Combaults I am afraid to take the cork out to clean the bottle because I like the metal ring and dont want to break it.


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 16, 2005)

all of them


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 16, 2005)

pontil


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 16, 2005)

beer


----------



## David E (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry don't find Combaults Caustic Balsam also no Larkin Champhor.
 But find about 6 other Larkin bottles
 Larkin    Co/ Buffalo
 From 1909 to 1920 the Larkin bottles were manufactured by the glass company owned by Greensburg Glass Co., Greensburg PA. Buffalo directories and advertisements
 establish th firm of John D. Larkin, soap manufactures, in 1875. The company was very diversified and manufactured pottery, furniture, clothing, paint and even some food products. The firm liquidated most of it's holdings in 1942

 Dave


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 16, 2005)

DO NOT TAKE THE CORK OUT,OR CLEAN THE INSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Craig, I think it's Gombault's Caustic Balsam. I used to have one with the original box, might have been a bit newer than yours, sold for about $5 on ebay. It's a veterinary remedy of some type for horses, however I think I remember reading on the box it could also be used on humans, pretty neat... There are a couple on ebay now, and a closed advertising card for it featuring Dan Patch (famous horse) and it says, "Gombaults Caustic Balsam The Greatest Blister and Counter Irritant Absolutely Safe and Reliable"

 Gombault's Caustic Balsam
 I love saying saying that name hehe...

 What is that large clear medicine, 2nd picture front row on the right?

 -Ryan


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 16, 2005)

Ryan thanks for the correction.[8|]Now I know why I didn't come up with anything when I did a search.
      The clear bottle is embossed Tho's McCrystal,Dealer In Pure Wines&Liquors.Steubenville,Ohio. Ill post a pic if you want to see it better.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2005)

Sure, I'd love to see a pic of that bottle, never heard of it before...

 -Ryan


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics of Steubenville bottle


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Craig,
 Nice find...at least to me. Since I grew up in and near this town. I'd love to see anything from this area and hope to get up there in the spring and dig with you. I've been digging a good bit, but way too busy to post pics and stories right now. Maybe in a couple of weeks or so. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Craig, Nice finds man. You gotta love those booze bottles that look like medecine bottles.[] I guess granpa could take a nip now and then with out arrousing to much attention.[]


----------

